# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco productor de ESPINACA en Lima

## rpfuyo

Buenas que tal.
Algún productor de espinaca en Lima, favor de dejar un correo: verde_peru@hotmail.com  ó Telf 9427 63978
Atte
Roberto Pfuyo
GraciasTemas similares: BUSCO FRESAS (PRODUCTOR) Busco productor de Chocho (lupin beans) Busco productor / importador de papaya ecuatoriana Artículo: Perú es cuarto productor de cítricos en hemisferio sur Busco productor o exportador de Esparragos

----------


## STEGAPERU

hola sigues interesado en la espinaca?

----------

